# Cork Recommendations



## Longtrain (Dec 1, 2014)

I've been wining like crazy and will have a considerable amount of bottling to do in next 6 months. Probably close to 30 gallons of which 50% will be port. I have used the standard "2 year" corks for a while and they serve me well, until I realize that a lot of this wine will go 4-5 years or so. 

What cork is recommended to go comfortably to 5 years post bottling. I will squirrel away a few bottles of port from each batch to see what long storage will do maybe up to 10 years.

Thanks,

Tony


----------



## richmke (Dec 2, 2014)

My personal favorite is Nomacorc. If you go with real cork, you need a high quality cork for 5-10 years.


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 2, 2014)

What is the "standard 2yr. cork"?

I always use a 1 3/4" #9 basic agglomerated cork.


----------



## MrKevin (Dec 2, 2014)

I use #1 grade #9 real corks but there about 50 cents each where I live.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 2, 2014)

I was using the "perfect agglomerate" corks from FineVineWines - the #9x1 3/4. They've been great. If you can use a larger quantity (1,000 or more), I highly recommend Lafitte Cork and Capsule.


----------



## Longtrain (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks for the direction. #9 -1 3/4 looks good.


----------



## garymc (Dec 2, 2014)

1. What Mrkevin said. Real corks for the long term aging and improving in the bottle.
2. Dual disk agglomerated for wine that could end up going 2 years. 
3. Agglomerated for wine that will be consumed soon. 
Nomacorcs are fine for long term storage, but they won't age the wine like real cork. I use an assortment of different types. If I have a five gallon batch, I might put real corks in five bottles and cheap agglomerated in the rest. Or 50/50, depending on the wine and it's aging prospects.


----------

